# Campy aero seatpost differences.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

What one is the earlier version?


----------



## Ecrevisse (Sep 27, 2011)

The top one is Record. The bottom one is Chorus or Athena. I don't know which is older.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

The top is C-Record 1986 to mid 90s; the bottom appears to be Croce d' Aune of the same time period.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

OK, so the Record has the more pared down look at the top. Was there a newer aero Record post that looks like the bottom one?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

bottom is older I think, looks like my 89ish chorus


----------



## Ecrevisse (Sep 27, 2011)

High Gear said:


> Was there a newer aero Record post that looks like the bottom one?


No, there was not.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> bottom is older I think, looks like my 89ish chorus


Since both were made between 1986 and the mid 90's, it would be pretty hard to determine which is older. Yes, the bottom is similar to Chorus, but the very well defined edges of flat portion on either side at the top, is key to the Croce d' Aune ID. If you look at the Chorus you will see the edges of the flat area are more rounded and gradual..


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

the aero shape first appears in the1986 catalog which shows both types. first is record, second victory/triumphe. some seem to have hex bolt like OP, others have socket bolt.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

bikerjulio said:


> the aero shape first appears in the1986 catalog which shows both types. first is record, second victory/triumphe. some seem to have hex bolt like OP, others have socket bolt.


I have been told and the parts seem to bare out that with the exception of Record, all the C-Record aero seatposts are same with the only differences being finish and clamp style. One can guess, but unless one knows for sure as the seller of the lower seatpost knows it came from a Triomphe gruppo, it's still just a good guess.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

I was once told by a collector that the first generation/batch production of C Record seat posts had a line scored around the post at the shape transition point and that was the only C Record Aero post distinguishing design. Your top post seems to have that line. I have 3 of these C Record posts: 2 with the line, engraved logo, polished post & matte base/clamp, 1 without the line & engraved logo and that is the only difference. Sorry - I do not have a source or link for my belief.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

shoegazer said:


> I was once told by a collector that the first generation/batch production of C Record seat posts had a line scored around the post at the shape transition point and that was the only C Record Aero post distinguishing design. Your top post seems to have that line. I have 3 of these C Record posts: 2 with the line, engraved logo, polished post & matte base/clamp, 1 without the line & engraved logo and that is the only difference. Sorry - I do not have a source or link for my belief.


Partly right. from the '86 catalog image you see the line around the post, but also that it's different from the lower level post, which in the '88 catalog is called Chorus. the line on the Record post has gone by '88.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

Her's a better photo of the C-Record with "the line". You'll see it is not engraved, but a raised section at the bottom of the aero portion.


----------



## jet sanchEz (Nov 28, 2005)

I have a Record post that has a "5" engraved into it, about an inch above the logo. What is that all about?


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

jet sanchEz said:


> I have a Record post that has a "5" engraved into it, about an inch above the logo. What is that all about?


I believe you are talking about the 5 in the photo below. While a few have guessed it is a date code, since it appears to be cast into the metal (not engraved), I suspect it is a casting number used by Campy but serves no purpose to the end user.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

onespeedbiker said:


> Her's a better photo of the C-Record with "the line". You'll see it is not engraved, but a raised section at the bottom of the aero portion.


Precisely! Many thanks for your clarification and the great pic - I didn't describe that too well. IMHO these are the most gorgeous seat posts designed. When polished like that they are spectacular.


----------

